# Trying to get good avg 3x3



## jawklqnn (Oct 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-11
avg of 5: 40.80

Time List:
1. (21.13) B2 D2 L B2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B' R' U2 F' U R2 D L' U 
2. (59.98) D2 F L2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 D L' F2 D' F' U B' U L2 
3. 48.12 L' U F2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D L2 D2 U' L B U2 B' F R' F' D 
4. 37.12 L' U' F2 D U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' F2 U R' F' R B2 L B2 R' B 
5. 37.16 L U' R D2 R' F2 U' B L2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F'


----------



## jawklqnn (Oct 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-12
avg of 5: 48.92

Time List:
1. 50.12 L' F2 D2 F' R D F L F R2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 D 
2. (55.13) B D2 R2 F D2 F R2 B2 L2 F U L' B' D B R2 D B R' F' 
3. 43.17 F B2 U2 R D2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 L' D' R D2 F' L' F' D2 U' 
4. (38.54) U2 L B R2 D R F U2 R D2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 
5. 53.48 F U R2 F2 R2 D F2 L' F B2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U B2
for sure my worst avg in a while


----------

